

First Day, how to establish your place - eVizitei
http://codeclimber.blogspot.com/2008/02/team-integration.html

======
wallflower
Most people don't care it's your first day so try not to act like you are
special. Especially if they've been coming to work for years more than you
have been. Lie low, listen, code. Have a small profile. I made the big mistake
of kissing up to the senior developer the first day of my new job (luckily we
were able to forget this transgression later on)

